# Pasar de 5 a 12V?



## norhild (Feb 24, 2007)

Buenas, es mi primer mensaje en el foro y querría saber si esto es posible:

Quiero montar un circuito adaptador entre un aparato (una barra de led's infrarrojos) que recibe 12V, para poder conectarlo a un USB (cuya salida es de 5V).

Me gustaría saber si es posible hacerlo de alguna forma, se trata de un pequeño circuito que necesita 12V, y había pensado en montar de alguna forma mediante un Amplificador Operacional (es lo poco que se me ocurre, ya que tampoco tengo demasiada idea de circuitos) con una configuración en 'sumador no inversor'... También me suena haber leído sobre reguladores de tensión, pero estos temas nunca los he visto en mis asignaturas de electrónica...

También puede que esté diciendo una chorrada y sea imposible, todo puede ser...

Alguien amable me echaría un cable?

Lo que tampoco he pensado es si luego la intensidad será la correcta para el circuito, pero... paso a paso...

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## JV (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola norhild, descarta de lleno el uso de AO, para obtener una salida de 12V en uno necesitas alimentarlo con 13 o 14V, existen reguladores de tension para pasar de 5 a 12, son llamados step up, lo que hacen es una conversion de potencia, lo que te va a complicar con la corriente del puerto USB, como primera medida tendrias que ver cuanto consume tu barra de LED.

Saludos...


----------



## heli (Feb 24, 2007)

Como te dice JV el operacional no sirve, para que de 12V en la salida hay que alimentarlo a 12V. Lo que necesitas es un convertidor "step up" de voltaje. Es un tipo de fuente conmutada, hay muchos circuitos comerciales que lo hacen, pero aquí hay un esquema muy sencillo que quizás sirva:
http://www.romanblack.com/smps/conv.htm


----------



## dony89 (Feb 24, 2007)

norhild, bueno he visto la respuesta de JV y me parece bien, pero el unico inconveniente es que a la salida de ese circuito sale 12mA, yo le agregaria a la salida un transistor en configuracion Base comun, ya que este gana corriente(es decir que te la amplifica)

saludos


----------



## norhild (Feb 26, 2007)

Pero y qué problema habría con la corriente, lo único es que a lo sumo, debería poner alguna resistencia de distinto tamaño a la que tiene, para adecuarla a la corriente del circuito, no?

He abierto la barra y realmente son cinco LED's infrarrojos en serie a los que se le conecta una resistencia de 24/25 Ohm.? Rojo-¿Amarillo?¿verde?-negro, vamos...
Éste circuitillo duplicado en paralelo (creo... por lo que he visto...), y ya conectado a un conector, que le pasa 12V...

El caso es que no me importa (a mí, igual al circuito sí se resiente )


----------



## chamacon_fi (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola este es mi primer aporte pero siento que es de mucha utilidad...!! He visto la configuración que han propuesto y me parece buena, pero desde luego que tenemos el inconveniente de los 12mA de salida máxima, lo cual para muchos circuitos es muy poca... Tambien el punto de poner una configuración base-comun es muy interesante, pero desgraciadamente eso es lo que nos enseñan en la escuela y no nos dejan ver mas alla de lo que nos ponen, bueno como decía es buena esa aportación... solo que hay un pequño gran detalle, como vas a alimentar tu transistor?? Si ya se que de la misma fuente, pero no creen que sería hasta cierto punto malo.. porque lo que se quiere es pasar de 5 a 12 o más Volts a partir del puerto USB??? Y si ponemos esa configuración, obviamente va a haber una caida de voltaje debido al aumento de la corriente..!!! Recuerden, la energía *no se crea* ni se destruye, solo se transformadorrma.

Bueno despues de este choro mareador, aqui esta la solución!!!! Cabe mencionar que teoricamente el puerto USB otorga 5 V a 500 mA máximo de salida. Esto es muy importante ya que no podemos demandarle mas alla de esta corriente, (en realidad puede hasta 390-400 mA, probados en un laboratorio de electrónica por mí!!!), por lo cual debe de tener un circuito de protección del puerto (en el cual estoy trabajando, si tienen una sugerencia será bienvenida!!!).

Utiliza el integrado MC34063. Es barato con comparación de los circuitos DC/DC que venden
Y con pocos componentes asociados puedes tener una tensión más elevada de la que introduces en la salida. 
En este link http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/MC34063A-D.PDF aparece la hoja de especificaciones del integrado. 
En este otro link http://www.nomad.ee/micros/mc34063a/index.shtml puedes calcular los componentes necesarios para una tensión de salida y una de entrada. 
Elige por supuesto la configuración de Step-Up que es la que te hace aumentar la tensión. 

La intensidad máxima de 1,5 A no es la total de salida, es la que te pasará en un momento dado por la bobina, pero si deseas hasta 200 ó 300 mA en la salida este es tu circuito. 

Lo he utilizado en un adaptador USB para subir la tensión a 12 Volts a partir de los 5 disponibles.


----------



## overs (Sep 21, 2011)

quisera convertir 5 v de un pequeño transformador 700mA a 12v para activar un rele, he leido varios temas pero la verdad que los componentes que se usan no son faciles de encontrar.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

Podrias usar un relé de 6 Vdc 

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 22, 2011)

5v  que ?? Ac   o DC?? aclara


----------



## niciba (Sep 22, 2011)

Una pregunta, este MC34063 permite invertir la tension?? por ejemplo de los 5V del USB pasar a -12??


----------

